# SplitJaw Gap?



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi all,
Using standard SplitJaws (removing joiners on LGB track) and wondering if there is a standard "gap" one should use for expansion and contraction when installing? I live in the mid Atlantic, and does it matter when they are installed, winter or summer for example, being at the max for the expansion or contraction?

THANKS ALL


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

It doesn't matter. if you are worried about expansion you should expansion joints (SJ 910431) one for every 100 feet.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, what Robby said. I allow my elevated track to float as much as possible in the curves, it moves quite a bit from January to July, and use the expansion joints in the long straight sections.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I leave a gap in my joiners just for the clickitty clack noise the wheels make crossing over the gap. I also have all the screws out of the bottom of my rails to allow for expansion if it happens


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

So you don't have a screw loose, just totally gone. ??


----------



## Greghan2012 (Oct 3, 2013)

I like the "click its clack" too! Definitely use expansion joints, well worth the money!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By mickey on 29 Sep 2013 09:58 PM 
So you don't have a screw loose, just totally gone. ?? 
I told you guys before I lost my mind and didn't bother to go look for it......



JJ


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Wait a minute, how did Click and Clack The Tappet Brothers get brought into this conversation? 

Andre


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If I lay track on a "normal" day, mid 70's, then I put a credit card in for the gap. 

It's worked for 9 years, but I live where it rarely gets to 100 and rarely gets below 50. 

Greg


----------

